# Silence from Tryphon Enterprises



## alexkuzn (Sep 19, 2009)

Guys,

anyone knows if Tryphon Enterprises(http://www.tryphon.it/catalogo.htm) is still in business? 
I've send my order via fax and email. So far no response whatsoever 
No one answering the phone ether.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## bgray (Sep 19, 2009)

They are notoriously bad about communication.

Sometimes you have to be persistent, but yes, they are still in business.


----------



## alexkuzn (Sep 19, 2009)

Is there any other places that sell nib grinding accessories and tools?


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 27, 2009)

I know he sold his shaving brush business, not sure what he has done with his supply business. This place in Canada has some pen tools and supplies.

http://www.woodbin.ca/


----------



## alexkuzn (Sep 27, 2009)

It's been more than two weeks since I emailed and faxed him my order multiple times. No reply so far.


----------



## alexkuzn (Oct 6, 2009)

Finally I got a reply from them. Took almost three weeks.


----------



## PTJeff (Oct 7, 2009)

did you get the product?


----------



## alexkuzn (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually last week I've ordered my stuff somewhere else and already got it.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 7, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> Actually last week I've ordered my stuff somewhere else and already got it.


 
_If you don't mind telling......who did you order from?  I've been thinking about ordering from these folks but with the unresponsiveness that's been reported here.......I'll probably go elsewhere for the same tools, books & supplies._
 
_TIA_
 
 
_Barney_


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 13, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> Guys,
> 
> anyone knows if Tryphon Enterprises(http://www.tryphon.it/catalogo.htm) is still in business?
> I've send my order via fax and email. So far no response whatsoever
> ...


 
Barney, Don't give up too soon. I have a slightly different experience with Tryphon.   Rather than put the reply here, I started a new thread to show the positive aspect rather than the negative.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 13, 2009)

I took a look at that site.   Great for Fountain pen enthusiasts!!!!


----------

